# CPC - Longview, TX Area Looking for Work.



## joglesbee (Dec 15, 2010)

I am looking for either a remote or in-house job. 

Resume attached below:

John H. Oglesbee IV, CPC
110 East Hawkins Parkway, Apt. 3701
Longview, TX 75605
(903) 241 â€“ 4686
johnoglesbee@gmail.com
My goal is to obtain a position that will allow me to further my knowledge in medical billing and coding in the preparation of the upcoming industry changes.  I am a very hard worker, who is extremely organized, task oriented, and punctual with any and all deadlines.  I am very skilled at learning new concepts quickly, work well under pressure, and communicate ideas clearly and effectively.  
QUALIFICATIONS
Experience of more than 10 years with in-depth knowledge of Medical Billing and coding procedures
Background experience reflecting knowledge in the following:
•	Certified Professional Coder (CPC) as certified through the AAPC.
•	Computerized billing with EZClaim, and Claim.MD
•	Primary, Secondary, and Tertiary insurance filing
•	HCFA 1500, HMO's, PPO's, Medicare, Medicaid, Workman's Compensation 
•	Private Insurance within the timely filing guidelines
•	CPT coding, ICD-9 coding, HCPCS coding, medical terminology
•	Supervising and training new employees
•	HIPPA regulations
•	Handle ERA's, EFT, delinquent accounts, accounts receivables, posting charges, posting payments from EOB, contractual adjustment, deductibles, co-insurance, and more.
•	Electronic Medical Records and Practice Management Software
•	Knowledge in Microsoft Office, including Word, Access, Excel, Publisher, and Outlook
•	Type 75+ WPM
ACHIEVEMENTS
I provided a streamline billing process that turned a small family practice from bankruptcy to profitability within 6 months. 
CAREER EXPEREINCE
Advanced Claims Service
May 2009 to Present, Owner
•	Medical Billing and Coding for several family practice offices.
•	Refiling denied claims
•	Filing secondary and tertiary claims
•	ERA and EOB payments, while maintaining Patient Accounts
Oglesbee Family Clinic
Jan 2000 to May 2009, Office Manager
•	Started with Medical Billing and moved up to the office manager by the time I left
•	Handle ERA's, EFT, delinquent accounts, accounts receivables, posting charges, posting payments from EOB, contractual adjustment, deductibles, co-insurance, and more.
•	Refiling denied claims
•	Filing secondary and tertiary claims
•	ERA and EOB payments, while maintaining Patient Accounts
•	Bookkeeping for the practice
•	Ordering any supplies and medicines needed

References available on request.


----------

